
Are the Super-Rich Ruining Burning Man? - pfarnsworth
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47203978
======
justtopost
The optics of burningman as a yuppie escape are as old as burning man. One of
the main reasons I perfer smaller less commercial gatherings. This move is
easily a decade too late, but the organizers have been riding the gravy train
too long to actually put their foot down. Anyone who has been can unleash a
deep regret-filled belly laugh at 'radical self reliance' in the same
paragraph as the current festival.

